# He Is Always There



## jar546 (Jul 24, 2016)

44 seconds of entertainment


----------



## fatboy (Jul 25, 2016)

Interesting?


----------



## dillard (Nov 24, 2016)

good.. There are much more breathtaking videos available..


----------

